# who wants $5...?



## Kenny (Dec 20, 2012)

Just gotta come and get it.


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 20, 2012)

Me....me....ok, but i dont like spiders...


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 20, 2012)

be right over. im pretty quick. 'lol'


----------



## Kenny (Dec 20, 2012)

momo said:


> be right over. im pretty quick. 'lol'



so is she..


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 20, 2012)

Kenny said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > be right over. im pretty quick. 'lol'
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2012)

She doesn't scare me! *keeps tong hinden behind back*


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Jacqui, I forget to ask you. Speaking of spiders, how is Susan??


----------



## NudistApple (Dec 20, 2012)

Is she a Baboon tarantula? I'm racking my brain for the bigger species...


----------



## Kenny (Dec 20, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> Is she a Baboon tarantula? I'm racking my brain for the bigger species...



She's a Burgandy Goliath. (theraphosa Stermi)


----------



## BowandWalter (Dec 21, 2012)

She's beautiful! Goliath tarantulas are funny guys, I had one at the pet store I worked at. She would never go for me but anyone else came near her and she'd go absolutely crazy! She'd actually beat herself against the glass so badly that I moved her to the back room where she wouldn't be bothered.

So yes, I bet I could get that 5$


----------



## Zouave (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Kenny (Dec 21, 2012)

Zouave said:


> Thanks



..... no


----------



## pam (Dec 22, 2012)

Pass lol


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 22, 2012)

If you bring him here I'll do it


----------



## wellington (Dec 22, 2012)

I pass too. I would have nightmares of the spider attack. I couldn't sleep for a couple nights after my hubby told me he saved me from the spider that was on my pillow. OMG, spiders scare the beegeebees out of me.


----------

